# Sunday 8/10 Tour de Baldy Double Whip



## Vireo (Aug 8, 2008)

Everest Challenge training ride

This is an *Everest Challenge/Furnace Creek 508 training ride*. This is not a social ride but it's also not a hammer fest. Come one come all. Being that this is a training ride on a the mountain you can always bail out or turn around and go back down the hill... Bring third bottle and/or whatever means you need to carry more than 2 standard 24 oz. bottles. Here is the proposed route do it all or part of it. I may be slow but I am steady all day, so bring plenty of nutrition.
*
Starting Point and stationary SAG*: Base of GMR mile marker 13.52
*
Starting Time:* 5:30ish First Light
*
Estimated Gain* 16,000

*Estimated Mileage* 104miles

Weather Forecast for Glendora http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick...2=-117.864&e=0

Weather Forecast for Mt Baldy http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick...2=-117.659&e=0


Route:

UP GMR
UP GRR
UP MT Baldy Ski Lifts

DOWN Baldy Rd
UP Baldy Rd
UP Mt Baldy Ski Lifts

Down GRR
Down GMR

UP GMR
Down Little GMR
UP Little GMR

DOWN GMR
UP GMR
Down GMR


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

If only my shoulder weren't still injured...

then I'd have to get creative and find ANOTHER reason not to join you.

Have a great ride!


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

i road old mt baldy road from up padoua to the creek crossing, two weeks ago for the first time. its a GOOD climb. i will have to do that again but what you propose is just way to much for me. ( i also did the ride in the wrong time 11 am )


----------



## danahs (May 24, 2008)

how is traffic on gmr/grr these days?

lots of motorbikes still?


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

There are definitely a good number of motorcycles out there, but much like Angeles Crest, I've never found them to be as unruly as some of the riders out on Mulholland. I don't begrudge motorcyclists out there enjoying the same views I do, it's the ones who risk their (and our) lives that are unbearable. I've been fortunate not to have riders pass me uncomfortably closely on GRR and GMR - they've generally been respectful of others on the road. That's a stark contrast to the riders out on Mulholland on a Sunday.

I'm sure there are exceptions, of course, and I may have just been lucky.


----------



## Vireo (Aug 8, 2008)

magicant said:


> There are definitely a good number of motorcycles out there, but much like Angeles Crest, I've never found them to be as unruly as some of the riders out on Mulholland. I don't begrudge motorcyclists out there enjoying the same views I do, it's the ones who risk their (and our) lives that are unbearable. I've been fortunate not to have riders pass me uncomfortably closely on GRR and GMR - they've generally been respectful of others on the road. That's a stark contrast to the riders out on Mulholland on a Sunday.
> 
> I'm sure there are exceptions, of course, and I may have just been lucky.












Ok so here is the final. * I did 16,000 feet of gain in 110 miles.*. It wasn't pretty towards the end of the day but I got 'er done. Notice the temps were in the 90's during the last part of the day and not a cloud in the sky. The sun was beating down on me all day and I was glad to be done.

Next up is Palomar Mtn and surrounding climbs on the weekend of August 15-18. I am looking to put in 50K feet of climbing in 4 days. Remember this seems extreme but Everest Challenge is 15,500 (~100 miles) on Saturday and 13,500 (~62 miles) on Sunday. Furnace Creek 508 is 35,000 feet of gain in 508 miles as part of a non-stop event. 

As for as the motorcyclists go-- I guess since I used to climb Palomar weekly I find the GMR-GRR motorcyclists scarce and those that I see are friendly. I don't mean to offend anyone but they don't seem as hardcore as the guys on Palomar. Two weeks now I have done pre 6am starts and have climbed over 1.5 hours without seeing anyone-- cars or motorcycles. After having spent 10 hours out there last Saturday and also another 10 hours on this Sunday I just don't find them an issue.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

Your A Killer Up On That Mountain!


----------

